# (το) ακατάσχετο



## nickel (Oct 24, 2013)

Λέξη των ημερών το *ακατάσχετο*. Η λέξη έχει και την ομορφιά του ομωνύμου: «δύο λέξεις ομόηχες και ομόγραφες, αλλά διαφορετικής σημασίας και διακριτής ετυμολογικής αρχής».

Δεν έχω να κάνω πολλή δουλειά, απλώς να αντιγράψω. Για το ουσιαστικοποιημένο επίθετο, *το ακατάσχετο*, προτείνω *unseizability*.


[ΛΝΕΓ]
*ακατάσχετος (1), -η, -ο* αυτός που δεν συγκρατείται ή δεν μπορεί να συγκρατηθεί, να σταματήσει: ~ _αιμορραγία / διάρροια / έμετος /_ _φλυαρία / ενθουσιασμός _ΣΥΝ. ασυγκράτητος. — *ακατάσχετα / ακατασχέτως *επίρρ. [ΕΤΥΜ. μτγν. < _α-_ στερητ. + _κατέχω, _αόρ. β' _κατ-έ-σχον_].
_
_*ακατάσχετος (2), -η, -ο* ΝΟΜ. *1. *αυτός που δεν κατασχέθηκε ή δεν είναι δυνατόν να κατασχεθεί ΑΝΤ. κατεσχημένος *2*. *ακατάσχετα (τα)* περιουσιακά αντικείμενα τα οποία σύμφωνα με τον νόμο εξαιρούνται από την εξουσία των δανειστών να επιβάλλουν κατάσχεση σε αυτά και να τα εκπλειστηριάζουν, προκειμένου από το πλειστηρίασμα να ικανοποιηθούν οι αξιώσεις τους (π.χ. οικογενειακά κειμήλια). [ΕΤΥΜ. < _α-_ στερητ. + _κατάσχω _(βλ.λ.)].


[ΛΚΝ]
*ακατάσχετος (1) -η -ο* *:* για κτ. που δεν μπορεί κανείς να το σταματήσει, να το συγκρατήσει. *1α.* για φαινόμενα που έχουν σχέση με τη λειτουργία του σώματος: _Πέθανε από ακατάσχετη αιμορραγία._ ~_ βήχας / εμετός. Aκατάσχετη διάρροια._ *β.* για εκδηλώσεις του ψυχικού κόσμου του ανθρώπου: _Έχει ακατάσχετη φλυαρία. Tον έπιασαν ακατάσχετα γέλια. Aκατάσχετη ορμή για δράση._ *2.* (παρωχ.) ορμητικός, ακάθεκτος: _Ο στρατός προελαύνει_ ~. *ακατάσχετα* ΕΠIΡΡ: _Tο αίμα έτρεχε_ ~_. Φλυαρούσε_ ~. [λόγ. < ελνστ. _ἀκατάσχετος_] 

*ακατάσχετος (2) -η -ο* *:* *α.*(νομ.) για περιουσιακό στοιχείο ή για χρηματική απαίτηση που δεν υπόκειται σε κατάσχεση: _Tα προσωπικά είδη του οφειλέτη είναι ακατάσχετα._ || (ως ουσ.) το _ακατάσχετο,_ η ιδιότητα του ακατάσχετου: _Tο ακατάσχετο του μισθού._ *β.* για κτ. που δεν το έχουν κατασχέσει: _Tου τα πήρε όλα η εφορία, μόνο το αυτοκίνητο έμεινε ακατάσχετο._ 
[λόγ. _α-_ 1_ κατασχε- (κατάσχω) -τος_ μτφρδ. γαλλ. insaisissable] 


[Λεξικό Γεωργακά]
*ακατάσχετος (1), -η, -ο*
unrestrained, uncheckable, impetuous (syn ακάθεκτος, ακράτητος, ορμητικός, ασυγκράτητος): ακατάσχετο ποτάμι | ακατάσχετη έφοδος | ακατάσχετη ορμή, φόρα | φυγή, ακατάσχετη διαρροή των σεισμοπλήκτων | ακατάσχετοι εμετοί | ακατάσχετη αιμορραγία violent flow of blood | μετανάστευση, η ακατάσχετη εθνική αιμορραγία | ακατάσχετη αύξηση του πληθυσμού | τα δάκρυά του έτρεχαν ακατάσχετα | ακατάσχετη ομιλητικότητα or λογοδιάρροια or φλυαρία | ~ ρητορικός χείμαρρος | το ακατάσχετο κακό the unruly evil (i.e. the tongue) | ακατάσχετο πάθος | ακατάσχετο κέφι | ~ ερωτισμός | όρμησε ~ προς τον μπουφέ | ήταν ένας ασταμάτητος και σαν ~ λαϊκός όγκος ... ένας ποταμός από κεφάλια (Theotokas) | ~ ρομαντισμός | η ρομαντική λογοκοπία σ' αυτούς γίνεται ~ καταρράχτης (Melas) | η μεραρχία ... προελαύνει ακατάσχετη προς την (πόλη) (Terzakis) | o ~ διεθνισμός της μόδας | ακατάσχετη λογοτεχνική παραγωγή | μυριάδες στίχοι βγαίνουν απ' το εργαστήρι του, ακατάσχετοι σε φρενιασμένο καλπασμό (Melas) 
[fr MG ακατάσχετος ← Κ, cpd w. *κατασχετός (cf AG, K κατάσχετος)]

*ακατάσχετος (2), -η, -ο* 
unseized, not confiscated (ant κατασχεμένος, δημευμένος) or (legally) not subject to confiscation, unconfiscable, not attachable (ant κατασχέσιμος, δημεύσιμος): ο μισθός είναι ~ | ακατάσχετα εμπορεύματα, ακατάσχετη ιδιοκτησία | μόνο το σπίτι μας έμεινε ακατάσχετο | τα ιερά αντικείμενα είναι ακατάσχετα | οι ακατάσχετες απαιτήσεις είναι ανεκχώρητες (Christidis AK) | δε χωρεί συμψηφισμός με απαίτηση ακατάσχετη (id.) | το τίμημα θα είναι ακατάσχετο (id.) 
[neol, cpd w. κατάσχω 'confiscate' (cf also κατασχέτω), new pr of AG κατίσχω 'hold back; occupy'; cf K κατασχετέος]


----------



## cougr (Oct 24, 2013)

nickel said:


> [...] Για το ουσιαστικοποιημένο επίθετο, *το ακατάσχετο*, προτείνω *unseizability*.[...]



Επίσης,_ non-confiscatable_, _not confiscatable_ (ενίοτε, _non/not confiscable_).


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2013)

Μόνο που ουσιαστικό σε -_ability_ δεν φτιάχνει ούτε το ένα ούτε το άλλο, ούτε σε _inconfisca(ta)bility_. :-(


----------



## cougr (Oct 24, 2013)

Δεν εγγυώμαι την δοκιμότητά του αλλά συχνά χρησιμοποιείται ο τύπος _non-confiscatability_ (ενίοτε, _non-confiscability_).


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2014)

Το ακατάσχετο σε όλες τις διαστάσεις του (μα γιατί σκέφτομαι το ακαταλόγιστο;...):

Πλήρης ασυνεννοησία αποδεικνύεται πως υπήρξε μεταξύ κυβέρνησης και τραπεζών για το θέμα του ακατάσχετου του κοινωνικού μερίσματος, καθώς τα πιστωτικά ιδρύματα δεν ενημερώθηκαν εγκαίρως από τα υπουργεία Εργασίας και Οικονομικών για το γεγονός ότι τα χρήματα που θα πιστωθούν από σήμερα, Παρασκευή στους λογαριασμούς των δικαιούχων κοινωνικού μερίσματος δεν μπορούν να κατασχεθούν.

Έτσι, δεκάδες δικαιούχοι του κοινωνικού μερίσματος διαπίστωσαν σήμερα πως τα χρήματα που κατέθεσε το Δημόσιο στους λογαριασμούς τους «έκαναν φτερά», καθώς κατασχέθηκαν από τις τράπεζες στα πλαίσια μέτρων αναγκαστικής εκτέλεσης που ήδη εκκρεμούσαν. 
http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1231317370


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2019)

Μου είπε ένας φίλος ότι η αποκαλούμενη «13η σύνταξη» μπήκε στους λογαριασμούς των δικαιούχων με την ένδειξη «ΕΦΚΑ - ΑΚΑΤΑΣΧΕΤΕΣ ΠΑΡΟΧΕΣ». Υποθέτω ότι αποφεύγουν την ορολογία «13η σύνταξη» γιατί τρέχα γύρευε ποιον ασκό του Αιόλου θα άνοιγε. Αλλά εγώ βρήκα το «ΑΚΑΤΑΣΧΕΤΕΣ ΠΑΡΟΧΕΣ» το πιο εύστοχο πολιτικό σχόλιο των ημερών.


----------

